# Real bad experience when trying to buy/test drive a car !



## 32-BOY (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi guys 

I dont know if this has ever happend to anyone else on the forum but i was really disgusted with the way we got treated when trying to test drive/buy a car . 

So basically me and my friend went to test drive a car in our local nissan dealership as he is interested in buying a 370z so we went had a look at it on the forecourt and he really liked it. 

Went inside and walked over to sales desk where we got greeted by a very unpleasant salesman that looked at us like we were just some kids of the street, bare in mind this is a very big nissan dealership. 

So my fried has mentioned that he is interested in the 370z and would like to test drive the car to hich the salesman replied NO CAN DO! 

So i asked why is that so....he replied with "beacuse a car like this is not being taken out for a random drives its for people that know what they are buying and that come to buy the car" to which my friend replied i have 30k cash to spend on the car today but i need to test drive it first but he was having non of it.

Just wondering weather anyone has experienced similar this where a sales person does NOT want you money 

Cheers

Jake


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Went to our local Ford dealership when wanting to buy the Focus. They had one and we had a test drive. However, the salesman didn't know anything about the car, even giving us false info such as it having cruise control etc. when I knew it didn't and wasn't an option. Arrived back at the office and the sales manager basically made Arthur Daley seem a legitimate businessman. Inferred that as we'd been out on a test drive, we should be obliged to buy it. Also refused to give us his lowest price, which I can understand but I told him I had cash and didn't have time to fanny around haggling. In the end, we walked out and went to the next dealer. They treated us amazingly well, did not pressure us, gave us a better price on the car, a better trade in on our old car and extended the warranty to five years. I didn't even mind having to wait three months for it to be shipped from Germany. If I were you, I would send a letter to Nissan UK, together with this joker's details. When your mate gets his 370, you should drive onto the forecourt and quote Julia Roberts from Pretty Woman - 'you work on commission right? Big mistake....huge'.


----------



## 32-BOY (Mar 7, 2012)

^^^^ Sounds like similar situation it was really bad the good outcome is that now he changed his mind after such bad experience and is opting for C63 AMG which is a better car and a better salesman to go with it.

But i can honestly say it puzzles me how salesman just don't care for a sake of a test drive he could of made sale today, but they rather just keep the car on the forecourt its not like 370z sell every day.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

It's now about 14 year ago but had a similar situation when I went to buy a new Citroen Saxo VTR. Went to the local Citroen dealer (with my wife so wasn't just a boy racer type) only to be told I couldn't get a test drive until I'd agreed a deal to purchase with them. When told "but there's no point agreeing a deal as I won't know if I want to buy the car until I've driven it" they couldn't give me an answer just saying "but we can't give a test drive until we've an agreement to buy" Needless to say I bought elsewhere and the dealership closed down a couple of year later.....


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I had the same thing in a Nissan showroom several years ago , I just walked out and went and bought a Mercedes turns out it was the best thing I ever did


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

From personal experience, complaining direct to Nissan UK works. It will get back to the dealership!


----------



## chrislewis85 (Mar 8, 2012)

I find treatment of potential customers like this absolutely disgraceful and 'salesmen' who behave in this way shouldn't be representing the respective car brand. I work in retail and know all too well that sometimes you cannot judge a person by their appearance.

When I was in my early 20's at Uni in Nottingham I visited Gray Paul (Ferrari/Maserati main dealer) one rainy Saturday morning with a mate to look at the eye candy and kill some time. We had a quick walk around the showroom, not daring to go near the numerous 360s/430s/Quattroportes for fear of being apprehended by salesman who we expected to be guarding their stock. Quite the contrary, and it was a real eye-opener. Upon spotting a £300k Carrera GT sat in the showroom and wandering over to admire it, a salesman promptly appeared and asked if I would like the keys bringing over so I could sit in it - I double took and said "no thanks mate, I'm a poor student and don't want to waste your time". To which he replied "not a problem sir, offer stands, just call me over if you need help". He then wandered over to a brand new F430 and opened the door to allow a Dad to sit his toddler in the drivers seat, absolutely delighting the kid and making the Dads day.

Another salesman breezed passed us and again asked us if we wanted help, I repeated my retort about being poor, to which he calmly replied - "sir, if I ever find myself making assumptions about people in my showroom based on their age/appearance or otherwise, I'd fire myself in an instant. Who am I to judge that you guys haven't got £100k burning a hole in your pocket? Just let me know if I can do anything to help"

11 years on, and now working in retail management, I still draw on this specific experience as an example of how one shouldn't treat customers with any preconception or prejudice. I didn't have any money to spend on that day, nor have I in the years since, but if I won the lottery tomorrow I know which dealership I'd be heading to.

The fact that someone in a Nissan dealership had the audacity to treat a potential customer (with a lot more choice of brands) in that way astounds me, when dealers selling cars at 4 or 5 times the price can get it so right. :driver:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Few years ago went to test drive with genuine intention of buying an SR180 from my local Toyota dealer. Was told Sunday was a bad day to test drive, roads are too busy 

Worked in my favour as went to a dealer further afield a week later who was the polar opposite and saved myself a fair bit of wedge.

Local dealer didn't even get a look in on servicing.

If a dealer is bad at the sales stage you wouldn't want to deal with them as imagine what they'd be like at after sales.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeah, I had this when looking for a new car recently "we don't test drive until we know you're serious". Well why am I here looking at cars with the wife then?

Seemed to be a dealership policy rather than the salesman I thought.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Many moons ago I worked at a toyota dealer in Aberdeen. The scruffy, smelly, poor looking ones always had the most money!

My father's friend is a farmer worth worth many millions. Totally laid back and goes car shopping in Husky jeans with bailing twine for a belt. He went to buy a brand new SL and merc garage treated him like crap. He went round the corner to a Jag garage where they treated him brilliantly so he bought an F-type instead.

The guy at Nissan could possibly have had a better attitude but asking for a test drive before working out if the numbers will/won't add isn't the best way to go about it. And having £30k cash in your pocket is no use because he can't tae £30k cash without doing all sorts of money laundering reports. No dealer wants £30k sitting in their safe overnight!


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

Had the same thing at my local Honda dealer when I was buying my Type R. They just figured I was a 22 year old out for a joy ride. Took my money elsewhere in the end.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Most salesman look fed up when you ask for a test drive.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

All part of a major project I'm working on with Lexus Europe - how to treat customers properly, major investment for a business who consistently score extremely highly for customer service already

The philosophy is centred around a Japanese philosophy called Omotenashi - translated its "treating every customer as if they were a guest in your own home"

Lexus is a niche brand in Europe and key to its success is not only selling to new customers but retaining their existing ones.

Whereas Mercedes policy is to charge if you want to wait whilst your car is serviced, at Lexus customers are positively encouraged to pop in whenever they are passing for a coffee etc

Customers are better educated and more prepared tthan they have ever been when it comes to buying a car - 10 years ago a typical customer made, on average, 3 visits to dealerships before buying - its down to 1.4 now so when a customer walks in to a dealership the staff should know that this is likely to be the only chance they get to sell

You can no longer buy a bad car, Lexus at least recognise that the thing that separates one brand from another is the experience delivered around that brand - good product alone is simply not enough


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

Not a bad experience but a great one for my current car, the test drive was arranged Previously, got there 10mins early and was greeted by a stunning blonde after a quick look around went for what can only be described as a blat rather than a test drive once the car was warm she told me to press the rs button and give it some, while going crazy we exchanged pleasantries only to find out she use to drift race, has had all sort of jap cars 600bhp+ and had 11 points on her license. The only unlucky thing for me was my girlfriend sitting right behind me but I think you all know the outcome.

I've had it coming up to two years now ha


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Not quite the same I admit but when I was looking for a new car I first went into the Volvo dealership. I was interested in a new V40 so was having a snoop. Within a minute a salesman walked over and asked if we were ok and if we needed any help or anything to just come and see him. I got some info off him and went onto another dealership.

Well what a contrast. Walked into the ford dealership as I was interested in a Fiesta ST. Me and my mate sat in it and looked around for 15 minutes with numerous salesman just stood around talking, occasionally glancing over. Decided to leave as no one was interested in helping us. So as I walked out I said loudly "I'll go back to Volvo, this lot obviously don't want my money". Well never seen them move so quick a salesman came over and started trying to ask me all sorts.
Best bit was the sales manager was kicking about and came over. I told him how ignorant his staff were assuming that because I'm young I can't afford a shiny new car and stated I was off to spend more money across the road instead and wasn't interested anymore. I saw the stern look he gave his salesman afterwards 

Needless to say I went back to Volvo a week later and bought the V40.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I nearly bought an Accord from our Honda dealer a few years back. Really smart looking car, but no body could be ****** to come and chat to me about it on the forecourt. Despite ringing prior to going to say what car I was interested in and popping in to the showroom to see if someone could take me out in it. 
So I ****ed off and bought a 407.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

We test drove the e-Golf and Golf GTE in Germany a month or so ago. I booked online. 

We went to book ourselves into our time slot and they were so helpful. My mate and I had booked a test drive each for the GTE to run consecutively. They suggested that we drive both cars for half the time each so we could compare notes afterwards. 

We spend about an hour in both cars and nothing was too much trouble. In fact it was an absolute pleasure.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

rory1992 said:


> I've had it coming up to two years now ha


But what happened with the car....?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

A lot of dealers are a nightmare, probably them judging people tbh. I've had 2 dealers give me this bull**** so I can't drive a car, garunteed because they think I can't afford it and I'm wasting there time 

All though I will say this, you ever tried to bank 30k in cash as business ? You get raped with the rates, costs loads more to bank cash. Whenever people ask me for a cash price on a job I always ttell them it's more


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I used to be a salesman.

I touched on this in another thread a week or so ago.

I got many sales by offering test drives right out of the gate, how do you know if you like a car, if you can't sit in it, feel it, drive it, experience it?

One couple that I remember well as they were lovely lovely people, they came to look at the C3 Picasso, they said straight away, "we aren't in a position to buy today". 

I said something along the lines of well that's OK I'm here to help more than anything, do you want a test drive?

30 minutes later they were telling me they went to landrover and they wouldn't entertain a test drive in a Freelander and as this C3 Picasso had the right high seating for them and would tow their trailer tent fine, and I treated them right, they signed the paper work there and then.

When they picked up the car, they even bunged me a £20 tip for being so helpful, friendly and sincere. I politely refused but it was stuffed in my pocket!

Even though I'm not in the trade any more, makes me wander about the customers I sold too, if they still have their cars, if they have changed them now it's been a few years and if they went back asking for me or not etc.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Was getting car serviced at Vauxhall Salisbury , the new Astra Vxr was there the sales man said you like it I asked what's the tax a year on that he said depends which engine you get lol , I laughed and said I'm pretty shaw it only come in one engine type wtf guy didn't have a clue


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Not me but my Dad had issues with Honda, he finally decided that after all his trouble with a brand new Honda Accord (car was rejected in the end) years before it was time to give them another chance. He booked a test drive in a new Civic I think. Says he turned up and they were completely disinterested in him, no one could be bothered at all and he ended up going to Toyota without his test drive.

My experience with Nissan recently is that they couldn't do more in the showroom but the first dealer fell down a little after that. We turned up on a whim to look at Jukes. They didn't have the right trim/engine combo there but let me look and mess around with the salesmans personal car in the right trim, then even though I told him I wasn't ready to buy for a few months they let me drive one that had the right engine. What let them down was the promises of emails as he found the right car, we got one email with the wrong car £2000 over budget that also suggested we buy the Juke Nismo at £10000 over budget.

They second dealer was amazing, again nothing in stock, emailed 2 days later to say he had found one and stayed late so I could look at it after work which we ended up buying. When I had a look around I picked a few scuffs up that needed looking at. I had a little discussion with him about Supaguard and detailing so he told the smart repairers a little lie that I did some smart repairs myself so it better be spot on! Pick it up on Friday!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Starbuck88 said:


> Even though I'm not in the trade any more, makes me wander about the customers I sold too, if they still have their cars, if they have changed them now it's been a few years and if they went back asking for me or not etc.


And thats the difference between a poor and a good salesman - my philosophy is that the true relationship with the customer starts at handover - if you look after them then they will come back and / or recommend you to others

A poor salesman is one that sees a sale as a sale and once the deal is done the customer can be forgotten about

Best salesperson I have ever dealt with never needed to prospect - he earned good money and always over achieved on target simply by dealing with existing customers and those that came in and asked for him by name through recommendation

Its really not rocket science but very few car sales people seem to understand it


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The worst dealers that I've come across were VW dealers when I wanted a look at the Golf R last year. Everyone of them(visited 4 dealers) treated me with complete contempt and arrogance. 

There was an expectation that you'd buy the car without seeing it, or driving it. Apparently that was the normal thing to do and what all the customers do.

The Edinburgh showroom was the worst. Here they had a big in demand product, but they just were so awkward to deal with. 

They have GTI world and you need a special salesman to deal with if you want a GTI or the R. All the other salesmen were standing about doing nothing but couldn't get involved. 

After being promised they had a demo car, it turned out that their manager had it and he was on paternity leave for a number of weeks.

To say they were infuriating to deal with is an understatement. 

Buying a car in Aberdeen is always a nightmare. There is too much of a captive audience as people don't want to travel to buy a car. The end result is cars are always significantly more expensive in Aberdeen and they won't match deals from dealers elsewhere in Scotland.

I also dislike the Aberdeen Audi dealership. You're lucky if you can even get a parking space to go there in the first place. Such a very basic thing to expect. 

As for test drives, I'd say most cars are probably sold before the test drive takes place. Most test drives are just a quick spin around the block that tells you very little more about the car. It's only when you've spent quite a while in a car that things make more sense.

I do believe a lot of people do turn up at garages with absolutely no intention of buying the car or without the means to buy them. They do ruin things a bit for genuine customers.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Kerr said:


> I do believe a lot of people do turn up at garages with absolutely no intention of buying the car or without the means to buy them. They do ruin things a bit for genuine customers.


All research shows the complete opposite - the vast majority of customers who request / take a test drive are in the market to purchase - makes it all the more unfathomable why dealerships make such a mess of it

Most sales people think if a customer does not buy after a test drive then they were not going to buy anyway - complete and utter rubbish - they are going to buy - just not from you

Customers do not like / enjoy the car purchase process so why enter the torture arena unless you are wanting to buy

It could be worse - not uncommon in Europe to have pay for the fuel that you use during a test drive


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

IamDave said:


> Not quite the same I admit but when I was looking for a new car I first went into the Volvo dealership. I was interested in a new V40 so was having a snoop. Within a minute a salesman walked over and asked if we were ok and if we needed any help or anything to just come and see him. I got some info off him and went onto another dealership.
> 
> Well what a contrast. Walked into the ford dealership as I was interested in a Fiesta ST. Me and my mate sat in it and looked around for 15 minutes with numerous salesman just stood around talking, occasionally glancing over. Decided to leave as no one was interested in helping us. So as I walked out I said loudly "I'll go back to Volvo, this lot obviously don't want my money". Well never seen them move so quick a salesman came over and started trying to ask me all sorts.
> Best bit was the sales manager was kicking about and came over. I told him how ignorant his staff were assuming that because I'm young I can't afford a shiny new car and stated I was off to spend more money across the road instead and wasn't interested anymore. I saw the stern look he gave his salesman afterwards
> ...


The fiesta wasn't Evans halshaw by any chance. I had a similar experience looking at the fiesta St, was good to look round the car interrupted with tonnes of staff around me in the middle of a weekday, but not even 'if you need any help come and gives us a shout' I walked out knowing I was interested. Did some research on prices and finance, went to small dealer down the road and the experience was completely different, test drove car the next day, talked figures and no pressure when I said need to think about it for a day or two. I was back in a few days to buy and couldn't have been happier with my first new car purchase. Suppose jeans, trainers and a hoody I wore weren't out the ordinary for buying a hot hatch, but agree that dealers shouldn't judge, I was speaking to an elderly gentleman while I was there who said his 70 year old wife has just bought an ST in molten orange and loves it.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

All dealerships are different regarding customers, i would rather be left alone until i need some help.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

A good friend of mine a number of years ago went in to a well known BMW dealership in the South East to buy a new M3 and a BMW motorbike - he had done his research, knew what he wanted, knew the deal he wanted - really just wanted someone to take his money off him

Went in on a Saturday morning, he was casually dressed and he was completely ignored despite most staff being available and him turning up in a relatively new Cayenne

He did not make a fuss but went to another BMW dealer who gave him the time of day and did the deals, the last thing he did before leaving was got the Sales manager of the dealership to phone the one where he had been ignored and let the Sales Manager there know that through laziness and a stinking attitude had resulted in them losing £60k of business


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

bradleymarky said:


> All dealerships are different regarding customers, i would rather be left alone until i need some help.


I'm the same but its important that as a customer you are at least acknowledged and offered some assistance


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

andy665 said:


> I'm the same but its important that as a customer you are at least acknowledged and offered some assistance


I like them to walk over and acknowledge you in a non pushy way. Then they give you the option of just walking away or going to find them once you've had the chance to look it over.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Absolutely shocking attitude. I'd just go to another dealership and see if you get better serve there - This place obviously doesn't deserve your custom but it might be worth letting Nissan UK and/or the sales manager know about your experience.

I had a fairly bad experience around three years ago when I was buying a new Panda, nothing like this though.

I had gone to Stoneacre's in Hyde as we were in the area. I knew that Fiat were doing a £99.00 per month deal for the Pop spec level which is what I wanted. Sat down to go through the figures and was offered a £170.00 per month deal (lol!), followed by a £130.00 per month deal. I mentioned the Fiat 'i-deal' and was told to go to the dealership offering it (which I had thought all would be).

So I went to Lookers in Stockport, was given the deal I wanted and bought the car (I was in there less than an hour). The next day, Stoneacre phoned while I was at work and spoke to Mrs Millns. She said that as he had told me to go to another garage that was doing the deal, I had done that and had bought a car. Apparently he sounded fuming and hung up on her. Unbelievable really.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

andy665 said:


> All research shows the complete opposite - the vast majority of customers who request / take a test drive are in the market to purchase - makes it all the more unfathomable why dealerships make such a mess of it
> 
> Most sales people think if a customer does not buy after a test drive then they were not going to buy anyway - complete and utter rubbish - they are going to buy - just not from you
> 
> ...


How do you research that? Are we talking main dealer Lexus figures here?

Any time I'm in a dealer there is always lots of activity and test drives. Surely they can't be selling that amount of cars?

I know quite a few people personally and read a lot of other people online who I can only describe as serial test drivers. They seem to get a test drive of many cars and don't have the incline to buy at all.

The earlier comment about 1.4 visits as well. How do you get figures like that?

For example I've recently bought a new car. I visited various showrooms for various cars. I test drove a couple of cars twice. I visited the same showroom on numerous occasions. On most occasions my details were never taken to account for my attendance.

Having helped numerous people buy a car and also knowing lots of people who have bought cars, the vast majority of people I know do visit on numerous occasions and also approach other dealers for better deals.

It's a bit like the high street for me. People now have so much more access to information online and like sitting back to compare before making a purchase.

I know that isn't the case for everybody, but 1.4 visits seems exceptionally low to me. That's the majority of people buying on their first visit.

A walk around a main dealer on a weekend is a busy experience.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Kerr said:


> How do you research that? Are we talking main dealer Lexus figures here?
> 
> Any time I'm in a dealer there is always lots of activity and test drives. Surely they can't be selling that amount of cars?
> 
> ...


Not my figures - figures gathered by independent motor industry analysts on an annual basis and been doing so for the last twenty years or so.

These are figures that are accepted by most manufacturers and makes you wonder why there is not more effort in customer care if they accept the figures to be broadly accurate / representative

These are European figures which might skew things but based on my experience of working with European dealers it won't be a significant difference. I would absolutely state that in 20+ years of working with many brands across the UK that the volume of showroom traffic has fallen dramatically and that many many more customers are buying on their first visit than ever before

I know 5 people (wife, mother, sister, brother-in-law and best mate) who have bought new / nearly new cars in 2015 - all did research before visiting the dealerships and all bought on their first visit, 3 of them did not even have test drives


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

How many people on here bought their car on their first visit to a dealer?

It'd be interesting to hear just how many did. 

I'm guessing there should be two different classes. New or used as obviously as a used car you need to weed out the bad ones to find a good one.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I have had 3 Dealer experiences in the past 18 months:

First was to buy our Juke which was at a VW Franchise - I phoned and spoke to the SM, very helpful, visited treated very well great test drive, answered all our questions, got the right deal px etc and signed on the line.

Second was last July when I bought the S4. At the time I was living near Birmingham and it was at a BMW dealer in Newcastle. again I spoke on the phone, very helpful, even offered me a hotel room free if I wanted to come up the night before! I declined and whizzed up early in the morning. had a great long test drive (nearly an hour) - had to refuel! Again got the deal I was after and done and dusted again.

Both of the above I wrote emails of thanks and recommendation.

Lastly was earlier this year. I was recommended a garage for servicing by a colleague as we are now in a new area (Cheshire). I took the Juke along, It was a pain from start to finish, but not a dealership. 2 months later I have an issue with it idling high and after some conversations on the forum I contact our local Nissan dealer. They sorted it FOC, Found the servicing before had not put the correct amount of oil in, collected and delivered the car back and were just wonderful to deal with. Without a doubt I will be going back there for servicing.

Good experience and feeling cared for = repeat and recommended business


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

The last 4 cars I have bought from dealers were all on the first visit without visiting others. I would totally agree that the used car process takes more visits for the reasons you state

People on here do not really represent a true reflection of the car buying public either.

I go to customer focus groups on a regular basis and the level of fear / trepidation that exists amongst many people when it comes to buying cars is unreal, I can understand why many people want to get it over and done with as quickly as possible

Factor in the amount of pre-dealership visit research that can now be (and is) undertaken and I totally accept that the purchase process is a whole lot quicker in terms of time spent in dealerships than ever before - for many people


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Kerr said:


> How many people on here bought their car on their first visit to a dealer?
> 
> It'd be interesting to hear just how many did.
> 
> I'm guessing there should be two different classes. New or used as obviously as a used car you need to weed out the bad ones to find a good one.


We would have bought on the first visit had there been the right used car there and not needing to pay for a holiday that month. Our second visit they had no stock. As it was we didn't intend to buy until a few months after our third visit but we did a deal that day.

We'd done the research online, knew that we wanted a Juke Acenta Premium or Tekna with the 1.6T engine, knew how much they were selling for and how much we had to play with. Provided the price is right and it drives ok why would you need to visit more than once unless you have other cars to look at after?

I also bought my car that this replaces 8years ago on my first visit to look. I knew what I wanted before hand and how much to pay.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

SLK - bought on first visit.
C-Class - deal pretty much done on phone. Bought on first visit.
Touareg - deal done on phone with leasing company.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

While since I changed cars but I tend to research what model I want, then look at local dealers online before visiting 3or4 cars. I tend only to test drive the one I've set my mind on. I personally like a sales person to acknowledge me, check if I need anything then walk away. If they hang around it puts me off. Last car I got I went to an arranged look at a car, when I got there the car interior was in a sh*t state with litter and a filthy mountain bike in the boot/back seat. Turns out another salesman was using it, no problem with that but surely you'd keep it clean especially when you know there is a potential buyer coming. I ended up travelling from N Wales to Sheffield and bought one up there. 

Serial test drivers I can't understand, why bother wasting your own time never mind someone else's?


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

I can't believe the lack of knowledge into their own brand some salesmen and women have I recently had my car into Renault Coventry and while collecting I asked about a deal for the new 275 trophy he said he'd never heard of it, I picked up my keys are drove off. They are ment to be a renaultsport dealership as well.


----------



## 32-BOY (Mar 7, 2012)

It seems like it didn't only happen to me but it seems to happen quiet a bit.

I mean maybe the fact that i was wearing a tracksuit and my friend was just wearing average clothes didn't help. But i didn't think that would matter, after all i like to be comfy when im car shopping and so does he, so didn't feel like you have to look certain way to spend your money.

The crazy part is he was prepared to spend the money straight away if he liked the car.

I have spoken to him about maybe writing a complaint to Nissan but i cant see it achieving much. They basically lost 2 customers for life as neither he or I wont be returning to the dealership anytime soon. 

One more thing that really got on my nerves the more i thought about it, is the fact that they have all the time on earth for micra, corsa, juke, buyers but when you are young and want to buy a sports car they don't seem to care!:wall:


----------



## 32-BOY (Mar 7, 2012)

> And having £30k cash in your pocket is no use because he can't tae £30k cash without doing all sorts of money laundering reports. No dealer wants £30k sitting in their safe overnight!


I understand that sorry, what i meant is that he had money in his bank account he didn't have to take out finance to pay for the car.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

32-BOY said:


> I understand that sorry, what i meant is that he had money in his bank account he didn't have to take out finance to pay for the car.


As a previous salesman (as mentioned in my other post in this thread).

The dealership I worked at didn't favour people with 'Cash/Could pay outright'.

Cash - you can only take so much before it gets tricky and being able to pay all the cost, doesn't give a buyer an advantage when it comes to haggling. (maybe at your typical back street dealer with £1000 cars).

Signing up finance would give me more commission and pay the dealer more money on the deal. It could even translate into a better deal for the customer as we could over allow on trade-ins more or discount off the car, I'd even get finance commission on 0% finance.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Starbuck88 said:


> I'd even get finance commission on 0% finance.


The good old, counts towards volume bonus but does not pay scenario - some things never change


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

32-BOY said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I dont know if this has ever happend to anyone else on the forum but i was really disgusted with the way we got treated when trying to test drive/buy a car .
> 
> ...


If it had been me, I'd have asked to see the manager and just told him that his poor excuse for a salesman has just cost his dealership a £30k sale.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

I would write to the CEO of Nissan and also the CEO of the garage you went to and complain , Might even write a letter to the ceo of the garage saying how disappointed you were and put it in the local paper . if nothing else they would have the hassle of writing a reply , if they even bother doing that .


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Kerr said:


> How many people on here bought their car on their first visit to a dealer?


I bought both of my 407s on the spot after a decent test drive.
One from a Pentagon garage, and one from a Robins and Day.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Kerr said:


> <snip>
> 
> I also dislike the Aberdeen Audi dealership. You're lucky if you can even get a parking space to go there in the first place. Such a very basic thing to expect.
> <snip>


I went in with my ex-mrs. She wanted a Tiguan, to start with the salesman was only speaking to me. I said more than once to 'ask her, she's the one buying'.

She had a look around the car and confirmed she was interested and would like a test drive.

The salesman replied: -

"It's quarter to 5, if you want a test drive you can come back tomorrow"

WTF?? - it was overpriced with "Aberdeen Tax" anyway, and there is no way I would have bough from them.....but she did herself and bought it anyway :wall:

Audi Aberdeen sell more Audis any garage in the UK. They they put out around 700 cars in March 2015! Their attitude is, i don't care if you don't buy, someone else will.



Kerr said:


> I know that isn't the case for everybody, but 1.4 visits seems exceptionally low to me. That's the majority of people buying on their first visit.





Kerr said:


> How many people on here bought their car on their first visit to a dealer?


I've only bought two cars from dealers, and the sum total of visits to buy is 1!

The current Merc took zero visits, and it was second hand :doublesho. I spoke to the salesman on the phone and agreed a price over a couple of calls / days. The only visit was to collect it.

The other car I bought from a dealer was also 2nd hand and took just one visit.



> 32-BOY said:
> 
> 
> > So my fried has mentioned that he is interested in the 370z and would like to test drive the car to hich the salesman replied NO CAN DO!
> ...


Pretty shocking from Nissan, although there are ways to approach things that may have helped,.

Had Chris strolled up to the reception desk and asked for a test drive of the Carrera GT he wouldn't just have been thrown the keys.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

My fiesta, Brand new was 3 visits. Chris Allen @ Poulton :thumb:
1st was to arrange test drive
2nd was next day for the test drive and talk some figures
3rd was me going back to buy it.


----------



## 32-BOY (Mar 7, 2012)

> Pretty shocking from Nissan, although there are ways to approach things that may have helped,.
> 
> Had Chris strolled up to the reception desk and asked for a test drive of the Carrera GT he wouldn't just have been thrown the keys.


Well thats exactly the problem if they didn't want to let us test drive the car that day they could of said car is awaiting prep and it will be ready in few days for a test drive please bring your drivers licence and a card that can cover like 10k it would of been a better approach. Im sure there are ways to deal with customers that would like to purchase a car but would like to test drive it before final payment :wall:

I thought customers always comes first especially when it comes to car sales when you kind of selling people dreams


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Kerr said:


> How many people on here bought their car on their first visit to a dealer?
> 
> It'd be interesting to hear just how many did.
> 
> I'm guessing there should be two different classes. New or used as obviously as a used car you need to weed out the bad ones to find a good one.


Haliwell Jones - First visit, ex-dp 7 Series.
Same day over the phone new 135i from Vines Gatwick.

Used the VW garage in Stirling to check out a polo for a new L driver and they were a pleasure to deal with, on the other hand both me and my brother (we're both early 20's) went to the BMW garage for a 4series test drive with an older gentleman. Was an okay experience but you could tell he was just going through the motions rather than really involving himself because we told him we wouldn't be buying today as we're still deciding.

Fast forward to BMW Edinburgh to test drive an M135i. The guy was a total laugh (we also did tell him we wouldn't be buying today as there wasn't any real rush) and he let us hoon about in it for a good 45 minutes. Both me and my brother swapping half way. We were sold on the car from that point on and discussed with him after the test drive the options he had in stock. Would have bought from him but his stock was pretty limited.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

32-BOY said:


> Well thats exactly the problem if they didn't want to let us test drive the car that day they could of said car is awaiting prep and it will be ready in few days for a test drive please bring your drivers licence and a card that can cover like 10k it would of been a better approach. Im sure there are ways to deal with customers that would like to purchase a car but would like to test drive it before final payment :wall:
> 
> I thought customers always comes first especially when it comes to car sales when you kind of selling people dreams


They need not even put him off like that. If I was the sales guy and REALLY thought he was 'trying it on', and with two guys strolling up and asking to test drive the fastest/sportiest car they have without any other discussion it's possible.

And the 370z was a zero miles pre-registered car (not a car designated for test driving) and we were trying to keep the miles down without a solid potential....I'd still be polite, engage your friend, have a discussion and go from there, there is zero reason for rudeness!


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Kerr said:


> The worst dealers that I've come across were VW dealers when I wanted a look at the Golf R last year. Everyone of them(visited 4 dealers) treated me with complete contempt and arrogance.
> 
> There was an expectation that you'd buy the car without seeing it, or driving it. Apparently that was the normal thing to do and what all the customers do.
> 
> ...


Got to disagree regarding Aberdeen Audi, test drive no problem and took it out ourselves, went for a long drive and the sales folk were spot on, can say the same about BMW and the old Subaru dealership, though never bought from BMW & Subaru had no issues with test drives & was only 21/22 and it was M3 / Impreza i test drove,


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

People buy from people generally, so get a good salesperson and I don't think the marque really comes into it - get a bad one and it's perceived as the marque even though really you may have simply dealt with an ********.

I changed car recently, VW were honestly not great until I happened to talk to the chap I ended up buying from.

Lexus, if only they'd sold a car I wanted enough to pull the trigger - absolutely could not fault the dealerships.

Mercedes - clowns.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

hutchingsp said:


> People buy from people generally, so get a good salesperson and I don't think the marque really comes into it - get a bad one and it's perceived as the marque even though really you may have simply dealt with an ********.


Well said, exactly what I was thinking. Its really hit and miss, plus sales/servicing chaps are just like us, have bad and good days. If you catch some dealers on a busy day or a slow day the service does differ.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I had some funny looks off some Volkswagen salesmen when I turned up to test drive a Golf GTI. They looked at me like I was trying to take the thing for free.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

It was probably the chain mate


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Ridgeway VW dealership, went on the clear premise of a test drive and pricing a new car to my spec. Sales guy not interested, rolled out every bit of bull**** under the sun, desperately trying to sell me the car he had in stock, which had just about every bit of spec wrong and on top of that was swirled horrendously at 3 months old, I think someone must have taken sandpaper to it.

Ridgeway BMW Salisbury - test drive of a year old car which was over priced, said I'd be paying out right. To be fair the car was absolutely fine, just expensive. When we returned they had set out a "deal" on PCP including £2k worth of insurance (gap, tyre, wheel, scuff, interior - you name it), car at sticker price, despite the "special sales weekend" they had on. 
Nice chap, just trying too hard with overpriced cars.

In complete contrast:

Berrys BMW Heathrow - Enquiry made with the sales manager (Tony Lewis), appointment set up with Mo for a Saturday morning. Good test drive, all very laid back - knew the cars and took the time to "build" the car for an exact quote - no messing about with price - just a very good one offered straight away.
Car ordered over the phone, kept up to date with progress, I picked it up less than two days after they received it! Mo made sure the car didn't get washed and was still in wrappings when I came to get it. at no point was the dreaded "insurances sales pitch" rolled out, "I didn't think you'd be interested" Mo commented :thumb:
Unfortunately somewhere along the lines the car received a door ding - missed because the valeters didn't get the car to clean as per my request, doh!
Mo gave me a number of options to sort the dent out, in the end I took the car and had it fixed locally and Berrys refunded me.

Tony has now moved to their Chiswick branch, but either he or Mo at Heathrow are definitely worth talking to if you are in the market for a BMW


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I had some funny looks off some Volkswagen salesmen when I turned up to test drive a Golf GTI. They looked at me like I was trying to take the thing for free.


VW make me laugh.

There are so many combinations of engine, gearbox, and trim level that I'm sure you could spend an eternity trying to work out exactly what you wanted.

In the end my current car was a pre-reg with 5 miles on it and by sheer luck was pretty much the exact spec and colour I would have ordered - much easier for a salesman when the car is physically there IMO.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Well said, exactly what I was thinking. Its really hit and miss, plus sales/servicing chaps are just like us, have bad and good days. If you catch some dealers on a busy day or a slow day the service does differ.


It's the only way I can see it tbh.

I often read threads along the lines of "_I was going to buy a BMW 3 Series but the dealership treated me so badly I went to Mercedes and bought a C Class_" when if the Merc salesperson worked at BMW you'd be driving around in a 3 Series.


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

That attitude from dealers is no surprise, years ago when the R26 Megane came out went into 2 Renault dealerships, 1st one just decided to blag me, on very limited numbers, can't have a factory order, gave a poor px price for my mint Clio182. In dealer 2 had a showroom car and despite me being ready to buy no salesman could be bothered to come and speak with me. Easy result went to a broker and got a better deal and px price.
Have had loads more across many dealers of poor salesmanship from lies to disinterest.
Best service was from a BMW dealer and also Audi with VW being useless as well.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

No use people getting too upset with poor service, some dealers are brilliant and some dealers are a**holes.
Some sales men just can't be bothered. 

I would say its nothing personal if you get treated badly, but in some cases, if you look like a boy racer you'll get treated like a boy racer, if you're scruffy, you'll get treated like you can't afford the car you're looking at.

Its all about perceived image.

The best thing anyone can do is vote with their feet, like a lot of people have said, and go elsewhere and buy something else.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I've bought two cars from my local Honda dealer in the past, and they've been brilliant. They've serviced my cars for the last 10 years, and guess where I'll be going first when its time to swap the car?? 

I bought one from Honda a bit farther afield too. They were really impressive.

Renault dealer at Boston was very very friendly and efficient too.

When it comes to crap service when trying to buy something.
Fiat
Ford
Vauxhall
Volkswagen

I also think it has a lot to do though with the franchise.
The bigger the dealership the poorer the service I find.

I don't think I've ever bought a car on the first visit to the dealership.
I always mull things over and look at my options before buying.
What do they say, buy in haste, repent at leisure. :lol:


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I had a similar experience with Nissan in Leamington last year, i'd already decided that i wanted to buy a Leaf and had test driven a couple so i wasn't even looking for a test drive, but I'd seen a Leaf i was interested in on the dealers website so went along to take a look. When i got there the car wasn't actually there despite the website saying it was, so i spoke to one of the sales men who wasn't in the least bit interested, i asked when the car would be there and he told me that it didn't matter as the car would be sold before it arrived. I questioned who would buy a car before seeing it and he told me, full of authority, that it happens all the time. So I politely asked him to contact me if any others were to come available, and again he told me that there would be no point as they too would also be sold before they arrived in his showroom. So i asked him if he would like my details just in case one did arrive without being sold, he begrudgingly took my details with a fair bit of huffing and puffing.

He never called me and a couple of week later a bought my Leaf from Nissan in Sutton Coldfield, who were brilliant and really helpful.

The best thing was about 6 months later i was asked to set up a new member of staff with an email account and database access at the estate agency i work for, i seemed to recognise the name but couldn't place it. Well, low and behold i head over to the office where the new member of staff was working and it was the very same sales man, i approached him and asked him if he remembered me, he did and mentioned that he remembered i was looking for a leaf at which point i told him to look out the window to look at my shiny new Leaf parked outside, i pointed out maybe if he'd sold me one he'd still be working at the dealers he'd left. 

Needless to say he didn't last very long as an estate agent either.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Remember a few years ago when I bought a new focus ST, I phoned 4 dealers and none could find a car for me then one magically found one 250 miles away but wanted a deposit, I couldn't test drive it if he did get the car transported down and here's the kicker he wanted me to agree to pay full list price and have the car driven the 250 miles obviously I wasn't doing that so I left it with him, 2 hours later he called saying he was having the car trailered down if I agreed to pay the deposit

Cut a long story short I bought the car, a couple of weeks after delivery we went back to buy my wife a new fiesta and the manager came barrelling out screaming how they'd bent over backwards over the focus and they weren't doing it again even though I had just sat down and hadn't even asked about the new car yet so I go up walked out and went 2 miles down the road

Moral is there's plenty of car dealerships if one doesn't want your business another will


----------



## 32-BOY (Mar 7, 2012)

> And the 370z was a zero miles pre-registered car (not a car designated for test driving) and we were trying to keep the miles down without a solid potential....I'd still be polite, engage your friend, have a discussion and go from there, there is zero reason for rudeness!


The 370z had like 9k on the clock it was two years old so it was not brand new, it was defiantly taken out for a test drive, that salesman was not interested in any of it, we was shocked but as i have read from many posts on this thread it was not an isolated incident.

Some members are right its better to go and use smaller more bespoke dealership where you are treated like and actual customer.

The bigger dealerships are interested in mobility schemes and finance deals for small cars


----------



## Samciv (Jun 9, 2013)

I do think they take your image into account, I went to enquire about a new c class coupe at my local Mercedes dealership and couldn't help but feel they were judging me, as though I couldn't afford the car or something.


----------



## 32-BOY (Mar 7, 2012)

Samciv said:


> I do think they take your image into account, I went to enquire about a new c class coupe at my local Mercedes dealership and couldn't help but feel they were judging me, as though I couldn't afford the car or something.


For sure like i said i was wearing a tracksuit just all black cotton one as it was my day off so i thought i would be comfy, and yes they think you cant afford the car because i was wearing a tracksuit :lol: where is the logic :wall:


----------



## Samciv (Jun 9, 2013)

32-BOY said:


> For sure like i said i was wearing a tracksuit just all black cotton one as it was my day off so i thought i would be comfy, and yes they think you cant afford the car because i was wearing a tracksuit  where is the logic :wall:


I know what you mean mate I was in trainers joggers etc and they think I'm going in for a laugh. They weren't bothered about discussing options etc, bit annoying but I guess you can't be 23 and buy a nice car


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

There's no dress code for turning up to buy a car, if the salesman assumes that because you're wearing tracksuit bottoms and a t-shirt that you can't afford to buy a car from them, then they don't deserve your business.

I can appreciate that someone could make an assumption, but not every well off person dresses smartly.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Samciv said:


> I do think they take your image into account, I went to enquire about a new c class coupe at my local Mercedes dealership and couldn't help but feel they were judging me, as though I couldn't afford the car or something.


For sure. I went into the merc dealer on the off chance, just to have a look really. They had the car I wanted and to be fair we Got a test drive no problem at all and it was all good until we were speaking about money, the salesman lent into me and said now are you sure about this, this is a lot of money to spend on the car, can you absolutely afford it? After having a chat about affording it we had to leave ( we had been there 2hours), had a baby with us who wanted fed. I said I would call back and I did telling him I was getting a better deal elsewhere - I got the impression he thought I was winding him up. Ordered my car from another dealer and it had an issue so I had to go in for a warranty claim. Funnily enough the same salesman was standing at the door when I was leaving so I said hello - he looked at me and said I know your face but can't place you - told him we were speaking to him about buying a car a few months back but he wouldn't do a deal, I explained we weren't messing about at the time and now Iwas in for a warranty claim and showed him my car. His face was white and he just made his excuses and went off...


----------



## Samciv (Jun 9, 2013)

m4rkymark said:


> For sure. I went into the merc dealer on the off chance, just to have a look really. They had the car I wanted and to be fair we Got a test drive no problem at all and it was all good until we were speaking about money, the salesman lent into me and said now are you sure about this, this is a lot of money to spend on the car, can you absolutely afford it? After having a chat about affording it we had to leave ( we had been there 2hours), had a baby with us who wanted fed. I said I would call back and I did telling him I was getting a better deal elsewhere - I got the impression he thought I was winding him up. Ordered my car from another dealer and it had an issue so I had to go in for a warranty claim. Funnily enough the same salesman was standing at the door when I was leaving so I said hello - he looked at me and said I know your face but can't place you - told him we were speaking to him about buying a car a few months back but he wouldn't do a deal, I explained we weren't messing about at the time and now Iwas in for a warranty claim and showed him my car. His face was white and he just made his excuses and went off...


Like you say there loss isn't it, people are very judgmental over looks these days about a lot of things.  I'll be sticking with my trusty civic for now.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Long long time ago I knew someone who won the lottery, £1.7m, it hadn't long started. He went into the old merc dealership in town with his mate and wanted a car for him and his wife. His win wasn't advertised, he was an older bloke, mid 50s, who worked in a factory. He just dressed like a normal bloke, jeans, Tshirt & shoes, you know the way older men dress - his friend was dressed much the same. 

So they had 2cars in the showroom he wanted to drive, called salesman over and asked to drive both cars - he was told no - you can only drive them if your going to buy them, they are too expensive to be taken on test drives without confirmation of sale. Obviously he said I can't say if I'm going to buy them if I can't drive them - sorry sir was the answer we can't let you drive them. He said to his mate come on let's go...

As he walked out the showroom his mate went back and said to the salesman that was a mistake, that's the bloke that won the lottery last week - salesman face fell and went white, tried to call him back but he politely declined... Funnily enough the dealership closed not long after that.

Everyone knew someone in town won the lottery but because he asked for no publicity not very many people knew who he actually was but the rumours were rife because it went round the factory like wildfire.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm helping someone out at the minute on an as and when basis, I had to do a viewing on a q5, they turned up, we went for a test drive, I listened to what they wanted from the car and asked if they would be interested in an a8, from start to finish it was 3 hours and he went with the a8. 

I tend to research the cars online, then try one locally then buy from whoever or wherever. The last few cars I've purchased have all been unseen.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I usually go into showrooms with nothing but a T shirt and jeans - no problems at any dealer getting a test drive though. 

If they refuse you a test drive, they're just being a bunch of stuck up idiots.

Ive found if you go scruffy, they dont acknowledge your presence, as if you're just looking around. If you go wearing an Armani suit, they acknowledge you, but don't give discounts!

Trick is to find a middle ground - T shirt and Jeans lmao!


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

SteveTDCi said:


> I'm helping someone out at the minute on an as and when basis, I had to do a viewing on a q5, they turned up, we went for a test drive, I listened to what they wanted from the car and asked if they would be interested in an a8, from start to finish it was 3 hours and he went with the a8.
> 
> I tend to research the cars online, then try one locally then buy from whoever or wherever. The last few cars I've purchased have all been unseen.


That's what I do too, it's a waste of time going into some local dealers as discounts are minimum and they have little to nothing on stock (pre regs)


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Had a (young) salesman at a local dealer try to sell me an FN2 type R when I first started to look.

He tried to tie me up on an astronomical finance deal , however he could only do this deal if I signed up there and then, when I asked about a test drive I was told the car was in the bodyshop having the front end repainted, as apparently all their used cars get a front end paintjob. At this point I politely left.

I got a phonecall from him a month later, and having bought my car elsewhere (on a much better deal), once I told him I bought elsewhere he hung up on me!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

32-BOY said:


> ....come to buy the car" to which my friend replied i have 30k cash to spend on the car today..........





32-BOY said:


> The 370z had like 9k on the clock it was two years old so it was not brand new


Going by the quoted money I had assumed it was new. :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I've never been refused a test drive. Driven all sorts, sometimes been given them for extended periods 2-5 days. That's just me though, so can't really comment on a bad or negative experience.

By the looks of things in this thread though, there are alot of salesmen ******s.


----------



## 32-BOY (Mar 7, 2012)

Bero said:


> Going by the quoted money I had assumed it was new. :thumb:


No the car they had in was slightly used and it was definitely offered up for test drives. That actual car was up for sale so he said i he liked it he would buy it. If he didn't like options it came with or certain things he would of ordered a new one if he liked the way the car drove.

Hence this whole issue with not being able to test drive it, in actual fact he didn't even offer to show us around the car or inside.

In the end went different dealership and he changed his mind to a C63 AMG thank god! A bit more money but different league in my eyes anyway :thumb:


----------



## Supermario (Jul 8, 2014)

32-BOY said:


> No the car they had in was slightly used and it was definitely offered up for test drives. That actual car was up for sale so he said i he liked it he would buy it. If he didn't like options it came with or certain things he would of ordered a new one if he liked the way the car drove.
> 
> Hence this whole issue with not being able to test drive it, in actual fact he didn't even offer to show us around the car or inside.
> 
> In the end went different dealership and he changed his mind to a C63 AMG thank god! A bit more money but different league in my eyes anyway :thumb:


Different league - agreed :thumb:


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

My latest purchase last year was the DB9. Was bought after 1 phone call to book the test drive and take a few details etc. 1st visit was test drive and deposit but as the dealer wanted to prep it and fix a few things I had to go back and collect it a week later. That was a used car too!!!


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have had many dealer experiences.

When I was 18 I was looking at changing my fiesta for something a bit more fancy. I looked at many cars fords/skodas/bmw's and always got a bad reception because I was young. Out of interest I decided to look at a Mercedes.

I was treated like royalty from the test drive to handover, always kept informed and have kept with the brand ever since. Although most recently I have moved dealers as I found a salesman who actually understands detailing & offered me a good price. Have to say we are now firm friends!

I use the previous dealer for servicing and they still ask how me and my partner are everyone I go in...

Three days ago I took the car in for service and before I got into the servicing department I was already met with a coffee  maybe I'm lucky..


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

32-BOY said:


> In the end went different dealership and he changed his mind to a C63 AMG thank god! A bit more money but different league in my eyes anyway :thumb:


I have driven the 350z, not a 370z.....but wholeheartedly agree :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Bero said:


> I have driven the 350z, not a 370z.....but wholeheartedly agree :lol:


Oooh ooooh oooh! Just because you're too old to get in and out of the 350z and need an old mans saloon


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> Oooh ooooh oooh! Just because you're too old to get in and out of the 350z and need an old mans saloon


There is no point having a chick magnet (1yr old boy) if there is no room to get bi.... women in the back seats!


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I was looking for a new car a couple of years ago:

Mercedes - Went in on the Saturday to view a CLS, which I really fancied but needed a test drive. Only one salesman available (who was busy), so we arranged a time the next day when he had more time. Went back the next day at the agreed time and the guy totally blanked me, despite trying to make contact with him, until he disappeared out the back. I told the young receptionist what a shambles they were and left.

BMW - Interested in a 5 series. Looked around the cars for sale and went in the showroom to discuss. No staff anywhere, on a weekday. So went on search. Found 3 or 4 salestaff playing football with a bit of rolled up paper. Walked out

...I'm now on my 3rd Audi A6.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Bero said:


> There is no point having a chick magnet (1yr old boy) if there is no room to get bi.... women in the back seats!


The hell do I want a woman in my car for?  Front seats are plenty for what I need


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Bero said:


> There is no point having a chick magnet (1yr old boy) if there is no room to get bi.... women in the back seats!


That's exactly the reason I went for an S Type R. As the kids say, more doors more wh... respectable ladies. :lol:


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

Had the same thing when I bought my Audi. I went into the showroom in Milton Keynes and the sales guy wouldn't take me seriously. I said I wanted to test drive the car and he said that currently everyone is busy and I'd have to call back another time to arrange something. His attitude just stank of someone who though I wasn't good enough or couldn't afford an Audi.

So I went and bought it from Newbury instead :/


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

Ford dealer, specced a new Ranger, got told they couldn't supply the vehicle as I'd specced it as all the options I'd chosen were non Ford??. The joke was everything was from the accessories brochure. 
I had lost patience by then as guy couldnt be less helpful, walked over to the brochure display selected the appropriate glossy brochures, put them under his nose as I politley said you need to read what you can sell, you'll have time as you've lost the commission on this sale goodbye. 
He wasn't some young junior, this guy had been in job for years!!!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

When my sister bought her Audi they worked a "deli style" ticketing system, had to wait to have your number called out

No way I would have reacted well to that - she loved it and gave her confidence to buy because "if its so busy they must be doing a really good job"


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

chrislewis85 said:


> ...When I was in my early 20's at Uni in Nottingham I visited Gray Paul (Ferrari/Maserati main dealer) one rainy Saturday morning with a mate to look at the eye candy and kill some time. We had a quick walk around the showroom, not daring to go near the numerous 360s/430s/Quattroportes for fear of being apprehended by salesman who we expected to be guarding their stock. Quite the contrary, and it was a real eye-opener. Upon spotting a £300k Carrera GT sat in the showroom and wandering over to admire it, a salesman promptly appeared and asked if I would like the keys bringing over so I could sit in it - I double took and said "no thanks mate, I'm a poor student and don't want to waste your time". To which he replied "not a problem sir, offer stands, just call me over if you need help". He then wandered over to a brand new F430 and opened the door to allow a Dad to sit his toddler in the drivers seat, absolutely delighting the kid and making the Dads day.
> 
> Another salesman breezed passed us and again asked us if we wanted help, I repeated my retort about being poor, to which he calmly replied - "sir, if I ever find myself making assumptions about people in my showroom based on their age/appearance or otherwise, I'd fire myself in an instant. Who am I to judge that you guys haven't got £100k burning a hole in your pocket? Just let me know if I can do anything to help"


Gray Paul Nottingham are amazing, I went there a couple of months ago on the way home from visiting my daughter who was in QMC
I went in with a camera and a salesman asked if he could help, so I asked if it was ok to take a few pics of the cars, of course you can sir I'll open some door,boots and bonnets so you can get some interior and engine shots
I was gobsmacked how much they helped me get a few piccies they even brought me and the mrs a coffee!!
But one thing that really surprised me was what they did next...
I'd been talking to the salesman and in small talk told him I lived near Lincoln
I told him I'd been visiting my daughter in QMC and as she liked Ferraris I promised her I'd go and take some pics for her
The salesman asked me what her name was and which ward she was in so I told him
Couple of days later I went to visit my daughter and she had been visited by the boss of Gray Paul and they'd given her a load of Ferrari/Maserati Posters. a Ferrari baseball cap, a Maserati t-shirt a really nice red leather Ferrari key ring and a get well soon card :doublesho

So when my daughter came home we stopped by and thanked them and gave them a nice big box of chocolates and I promised there and then IF I was ever in the market for a Ferrari they'd be my first port of call :thumb:


----------



## ZAFBLOKE (Mar 6, 2015)

There loss Jake so walk away and go elsewhere to who wants your money and are willing to spend the time with you.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

OP: go back to the dealers camera'd up and ask again, hopefully you'll catch his attitude on video. Youtube it and email a link to Nissan CEO.


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

That's really bad! There loss!


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Bero said:


> There is no point having a chick magnet (1yr old boy) if there is no room to get bi.... women in the back seats!


No, you were right the first time....


----------



## 32-BOY (Mar 7, 2012)

GNshaving said:


> That's really bad! There loss!


Just checked out your website...it says contact details Lanivet....well you'll be happy to know that this happened at Nissan branch in Bodmin :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

32-BOY said:


> Just checked out your website...it says contact details Lanivet....well you'll be happy to know that this happened at Nissan branch in Bodmin :thumb:


If I'd have known you were down this way, all makes sense now. They're a right bunch of idiots.


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

A mate of mine had some money he has put away to buy himself a real 'garage' car - one he wants to hang onto as he felt it was a future classic, so he drew up his short list and went out hunting. It included a 10 year old Maserati - he drove the 100 miles to the showroom, having booked an appointment - when he arrived the guy was busy so he had a look around at all the cars. After about half an hour of not being aknowldeged he made a comment to the guy asking if he could at least have the keys to look at the car and explained that he had booked. The guy gave him one look and said to him "this is a car garage sir, we sell cars, you will need to put a deposit down!" my mate replied to him saying that was fine - how much deposit the reply.... "well its price is 18,000 - so the deposit is £18,000" my mate simply turned around and walked out... 

His mate had a similar experience purchasing a brand new fully loaded m5 - drove back to the original garage that didnt give him the time of the day - asked to speak to the manager - took him out the the forecourt and said look at that m5 - manager was oh... thats not one of ours - he replied with I know... I purchased it today, I just wanted to show you that I had purchased one, because your salesman would not even discuss it with me the other day... got in and drove off...

You never judge someone by how they dress, or look - you never know the story of background!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Attitude of some salesmen is summed up completely in this video


----------



## Sleper (May 27, 2015)

Friend of mine's father owned a large chev dealership. about 35 years ago. The day was very hot and humid. A young guy with work boots and dirty clothes carrying a lunchpail was admiring two corvettes out by the road on display. After nearly an hour the sales people had been watching this guy so the junior sales guys finally goes out to see the guy in the heat. In the lunchbox he has cash for the car. I was told this was a true story. Moral is do not judge by what people wear or by age


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Look at them try and bum lick him when they realise they've been fooled.

Shame that the world is like this, really is.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

I'd say f"ck em if they can't be bothered at this stage what they gonna be like if you were to have issues with the car??


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Starbuck88 said:


> Look at them try and bum lick him when they realise they've been fooled.
> 
> Shame that the world is like this, really is.


The guy even said he had money - still they didn't let him in due to his clothes and look.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

And how many people posting on here would let a token blatant chav test drive their car if selling privately? 

You get my point!


----------

